# Gross, black heads around my lips?



## HarleyQuin (May 17, 2006)

Does anyone else get this? I know it sounds totally gross!! I get these little tiny blackheads right along the border of my upper lip. They aren't actually ON my lip, just barely above. Is this some freakish thing that only I get and do you know what I can do to get rid of them? LOL

You can't see it at all unless you're like an inch from my face, so it isn't like it's noticable, it just really bugs me because I know it's there. I use a lip mask now and then, but that hasn't really helped. Any ideas how to get rid of them?

HQ


----------



## mac-whore (May 17, 2006)

Yeah, I totally have somewhat of the same problem. Mine are more like tiny tiny white heads that only show if i press my tongue against the inside of my lip and stretch the skin. I've done extractions on them and they just come right back, so I've left them alone since you can't see them anyways.. I'm not going to go too crazy over them but, I'd like to know what I can do about them as well. Sorry I couldn't be of much help but, I do know exactly what you're talking about


----------



## HarleyQuin (May 17, 2006)

Yes, that is EXACTLY what mine are like too! I've also done the extraction thing, and it's just way to sensitive of an area. Made my eyes water so I've never done it again LOL

Good to know that I'm not alone at least.

HQ


----------



## mehrunissa (May 17, 2006)

Ugh, I have the same thing, and once or twice they've turned into zits. Of course they look like cold sores instead. I have no idea how to get rid of them, but when I put masks on my face, I cover that area too. I scrub there every other day as well.


----------



## karrieann (May 17, 2006)

yep, I have them too. Black and white. And they always come back.


----------



## Leza1121 (May 18, 2006)

Hi HarleyQuin,

Do you use a lipliner? If so, which one.


----------



## HarleyQuin (May 18, 2006)

I use several different kinds of lipliners. Usually either Wet n Wild or Mary Kay. But these aren't really where the lipliner would go, more on the skin part, just outside where the liner would be. Does that make sense?


----------



## xjackie83 (May 18, 2006)

i think it has to do with putting on lip products and also i know my upper lip sweats when i'm warm.


----------



## mabelwan (May 18, 2006)

yeah...I've the same problem pestering me. There are white heads under my lips and I can't get rid of them no matter how or what I did. They appear over and over after extraction.


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 18, 2006)

yes. i have the problem mainly on my bottom lip area. it sucks.


----------



## xkatiex (May 18, 2006)

I have the same kinda prob, my chin is always wear I get pimples nomatter how clean I keep it, I always have a few tiny ones. I can't moan though because I don't get many. x


----------



## jen19 (May 18, 2006)

it is probably from lip stuff- liners, lipstick, anything that could clog the pores around the mouth- maybe try salycic acid (low %) product around the lips or lay off the liner and see if that helps. I'd squeeze and then try to keep the pores as clean as possible and thru trial and elimination, try to see what is causing it. I'd bet its the liner more than anything else.


----------



## christinexo (May 20, 2006)

i get these too sometimes =/


----------



## Nox (May 20, 2006)

It seems that this may be the body's natural mechanisms. I have noticed that women have more concetrated peach fuzz in this lip area (over the top lip, sides of lip, and under the bottom lip) and that these "whiteheads" seem to form in the follicles of this fuzz since there are no real sizeable pores like on the rest of our face. When I clean my face like I should, these are still there, but I can't see them unless I push out with my tongue. Every once in a blue moon, one turns into actual blemish though, so I think those are the abnormal ones.


----------



## bluebird26 (May 20, 2006)

I have lil' white ones too, I just scrub them when I'm taking a shower, they are not 'that bad but still it sucks!


----------



## suzukigrrl (May 21, 2006)

You know, I had a lip balm that seemed to be causing breakouts around my lipline. I gave it to my boyfriend to use and I haven't had any problems since!


----------



## Jennifer (May 21, 2006)

i have that, too, but mine aren't protruding or anything. when i wanna pop them, something comes out, but i'm still not totally sure if they're blackheads.


----------

